# Lange Zeilen in Emails werden umgebrochen



## dem2k (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Und schon wieder brauche ich eure Hilfe! Meine Aufgabe ist es aus dem SAP Business Connector Emails mit angehängten Textdateien (EDIFACT) zu versenden, das funktioniert auch sowet. Nur enthalten diese Textdateien sehr lange Zeilen (größer 1000 Zeichen) und einige Empfänger sagen daß diese Zeilen bei ihnen umgebrochen werden. Bei anderen klappt es aber problemlos ohne das die Zeilen zerschossen werden. Zuerst habe ich versucht den Content-Type bei den Anhängen auf "application/octet-stream" zu setzen, aber das hat nichts gebracht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Einstellungen ich beim Versenden treffen muss damit die Mails so ankommen wie sie auch versendet werden? Ich habe das Gefühl die Zeilen werden auf der Empfängerseite umgebrochen. Hier ist ein Beispiel einer solchen Email (aus Datenschutz einige Felder durch XXXXXX ersetzt)


```
Received: from saph03
	([XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX])
	by XXXXXXXXXXXXXX; Do, 13 M„r 2008 14:51:47 +0100
Message-ID: <1787560.1205416307427.JavaMail.h03adm@saph03>
Date: Thu, 13 Mar 2008 14:51:47 +0100 (CET)
From: XXXXXXXXX@XXXXXXXXXXX
To: XXXXXXX
Subject: INVOIC__9907415000008_4041408000007_20080311_IN080311600370.txt
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="----=_Part_1_6806112.1205416307396"
X-Mailer: SAP Business Connector 4.7

------=_Part_1_6806112.1205416307396
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable


 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

 diese E-Mail wurde maschinell erzeugt.
 Die Erstellung erfolgt im Auftrag und XXXXXXXXXXX
 Freundliche Gr=C3=BC=C3=9Fe
 Stadtwerke XXXXXXXXXXX
 Postfach XXXXXXXXXX
 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 Vorsitzender des Aufsichtsrates: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 Gesch=C3=A4ftsf=C3=BChrer: Dipl.-Ing. XXXXXXXXXXXXX
 Sitz der Gesellschaft: XXXXXXXXXXX Handelsregister XXXXXXXXXX
 Steuernummer: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Der Inhalt dieser E-Mail und aller Anlagen ist vertraulich und enth=E4lt =
BLA-BLA-BLA-BLA....

------=_Part_1_6806112.1205416307396
Content-Type: application/octet-stream; 
	name=INVOIC__9907415000008_4041408000007_20080311_IN080311600370.txt
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Content-Disposition: attachment; 
	filename=INVOIC__9907415000008_4041408000007_20080311_IN080311600370.txt

UNA:+,? 'UNB+UNOC<<<HIER KOMMT DIE SUPERLANGE ZEILE, HABE ICH ABGESCHNITTEN>>>7+IN080311600370'
------=_Part_1_6806112.1205416307396--
```

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dimitri Kleyn


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2008)

http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2822#section-2.1.1


----------



## dem2k (14. Mrz 2008)

Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen, aber hier geht es nicht um die Nachricht selbst sondern um die angehängte Datei! Die Dateien dürfen doch nicht beim Versand bzw. Empfang geändert werden. Was ich jetzt noch probieren werde - die codierung auf BASE64 zu setzten.


----------

